# Achy Dull Cramping during TWW... Did you get a BFP or BFN?



## Beeptime

I've had dull, annoying cramping and very tender uterus since about 2 dpo. I know 2DPO is too early for any symptoms, but I've never had dull aches last for this long through the TWW. Has anyone experienced this? And did it result in a BFP or BFN? :growlmad: It's soo annoying!!! Especially when I'm laying in bed trying to sleep!


----------



## StranjeGirl

I had it last month but got a bfn :( but maybe it's a sign that there is a fertilized egg in there?? I feel like anything different is good sign!


----------



## MetalMaiden

i remember thinking i was getting like a pinchy ache in my gut region when i got my bfp... it might have been ovulation pains but I really have no idea why but i noticed it. good luck!!! baby dust!!


----------



## superfrizbee

I had this when I was ttc DD and had symptoms really early too. It was a bfp for me, so hope it is for you too!


----------



## Laucu

Yes I had this with my last BFP. Also with both pregnancies I had a general feeling of being a but under the weather, like I was getting a cold. 

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Im on CD16, OD4 and I have had dull, achy cramps in my lower abdomen on both sides for 4 days! It is driving me crazy! :wacko: I feel like these symptoms are making the TWW even harder because I can't stop thinking about it because I am almost cramping nonstop. AF is due on Jan. 14th and if she doesn't show I'm testing! :af: I would like to hold out until the 18th, but who are we kidding? That's not going to happen. :laugh2: 

:spermy::dust::spermy:​


----------



## LaurenDC

Yep!!! This is baby #2 for me and I had the same symptoms as I had when pg with my DS so I knew I was pg again. Lo and behold got my BFP around 11-13 dpo (didn't track O). And yes, cramps started around 1-2 dpo! It's not too early. Check out the wiki page on implantation - your uterus does all kinds of crazy things to prep for implantation. It knows when you conceive and it prepares.


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Yaaaaaay!!! Thank you Lauren! Trying not to get my hopes up, but I HOPE it sticks!


----------



## Laura726

Good luck baby :dust:


----------



## Mummafrog

For me it was sudden, strong, painful cramps that lasted longer than a usual period cramp and I got them for a week leading up to when my period was due and a week or two after as well before my body was used to the pregnancy and then it slowly became a stretching feeling :) Wishing you all loads of luck!


----------



## Beeptime

Ladies, thank you for all of your responses! It gives me hope... but not too much hope. :/ After 2 1/2 years of trying, I know better than to have too much hope. I kind of feel like it will just never happen. Period. I have been noticing every few days some extreme pinches. Like 4 or 5 crippling pinches in a row, then back to the dull cramps. Also today I was going for a walk and had to walk SO SLOW because my uterus was so tender and sore. I think maybe all this discomfort is only because of my HSG I had a month ago. :(

DreaminOfBaby, I totally understand what you mean. The cramps are just a constant reminder. SO frustrating.

StranjeGirl, I would love to believe that my body knows there is a fertilized egg.

UGH. This is my first cycle after 2 1/2 years to ever post in one of these forums and I feel like even though I really need the support, it is just going to make me way more insane!!!


----------



## MamaTea10

Mummafrog said:


> For me it was sudden, strong, painful cramps that lasted longer than a usual period cramp and I got them for a week leading up to when my period was due and a week or two after as well before my body was used to the pregnancy and then it slowly became a stretching feeling :) Wishing you all loads of luck!

this is how im feeling right now. at 8dpo i got awful cramps and had to lay down in bed for a bit and ive been cramping ever since then. AF like cramps, but i usually only get cramps for a day or two before hand and into the first day or two of af as well. i explained more on my own post with no responses. 
Wishing you lost of baby dust!


----------



## Beeptime

Mamatea, Hopefully a good sign! Keep us posted


----------



## Laucu

Sending you all lots of baby dust :hugs:


----------



## Mummafrog

MamaTea10 said:


> Mummafrog said:
> 
> 
> For me it was sudden, strong, painful cramps that lasted longer than a usual period cramp and I got them for a week leading up to when my period was due and a week or two after as well before my body was used to the pregnancy and then it slowly became a stretching feeling :) Wishing you all loads of luck!
> 
> this is how im feeling right now. at 8dpo i got awful cramps and had to lay down in bed for a bit and ive been cramping ever since then. AF like cramps, but i usually only get cramps for a day or two before hand and into the first day or two of af as well. i explained more on my own post with no responses.
> Wishing you lost of baby dust!Click to expand...

That's promising hun, I had never experienced af cramps like I got before my bfp, it wasn't like they were loads more painful, they were just so 'long' and intense, my uterus would just stay cramped for about 30 seconds before releasing and feeling normal again. This was through the week before my period was due soo started 7-8dpo and continued until after I took a test at 18dpo (I really wasn't expecting to be pregnant that month and the cramping just kept me waiting for my period so I didn't test!)
I don't need baby dust, I have my baby, you have all the dust for yourselves! *sprinkles dust on everyone* 
I'll follow the thread and see how it goes for you all :hugs:


----------



## MamaTea10

Im still cramping and feel like im going to start AF any minute now and have been for a week as of today. cramps are almost constant, with small breaks. first baby my nipples felt like somebody was holding a lighter to them, second baby i had 5bfn, gave up and after taking a nap every day for a week straight i woke up, ran to the bathroom half asleep and had a positive before i was even fully awake. so this is another new first sign, if thats what it is. today is cd28, 14dpo. i keep telling myself its to early to test. if i dont start on monday, ill test again, then call dr if nothing. she will probably think im crazy, being only 2 days late at the time, but i know my body. But i also know im in the process of opening a kids boutique right now- stress, or complete coincidence??? we will see ;) Any new news @Beeptime ?


----------



## Beeptime

MamaTea- HOPEFULLY your cramps are good news and turn out to be just like Mummafrogs symptom. 14 DPO you're getting really close to test time! You're TWW almost over which is nice so you can either get a BFP or get on with it and start over :) Also congrats on the kids boutique! That sounds exciting.

As for me, no news. Only 8 DPO, dull cramping still hasn't let up. Last night I ate more than I knew my body could fit. Lasagna and 6 meatballs and 3 pieces of bread with olive oil, then went back for seconds, then a half hour later made a big salad, then ate about 2 pieces of Chocolate cake... even though I don't really like cake. And today my emotions were SO ridiculous. I was such a B**** to my DH :( He wanted to get coffee, but couldn't decide on where and he wanted breakfast, but only at this place I don't like, but he was SO willing to compromise but I was just being a jerk like "Just drop me off at starbucks and you go eat and I'll just walk home!" Then we agreed on walking to local coffee shop and he said "Actually I'd rather drive so I can stop at the store on the way home" and I sat down on the couch and said I'm not going! I can't handle all these changes. He patiently waited for me to get in the damn car... and as soon as we were in line in the coffee shop, I started crying. Who knows why. I'm such a stubborn brat!

I'm definitely going to go do some research on if HSGs Eff with your hormones..? It definitely feels hormonal to me. Not PG symptoms.... just that my hormones are WHACK!


----------



## krisum

I have been getting those the last few days as well! I got them before my bfp in sept which ended in an early mc. I'm prob 8-9 dpo today, af due the10th. Also have sore bewbs but I have gotten that every cycle since my mc about a week before af. Grrrr at 2ww and symptom spotting!


----------



## stepmama1125

before I found out I was pregnant with ds I was very crampy...kept feeling like my period was about to start at any second but turned out to be my uterus making room for my little bean. I think cramping is a good symptom especially if its your first baby. good luck!


----------



## LaurenDC

Yep!!!! Started around the same time you described, too. (I think you saw my other thread.) Believe it or not, it is not too early for symptoms. Check out the wiki page on implantation. From the moment you conceive, your body starts prepping for implantation. One thing your body does is actually bring in the walls of your uterus a little, to try and "catch" the egg and allow it to implant without it passing right through. I'm explaining it in laymen's terms but you can read up on it on wiki.


----------



## Beeptime

Thanks LaurenDC! That's really interesting about the uterus moving in to try and catch the eggie! Bodies are SO awesome. I'm currently in school on the road to become a PA because I am obsessed with how bodies work :)

Stepmama- I wouldn't say these are really like like AF cramps. Actually, maybe it just seems like a much more mild version of AF cramps with pretty severe pinching every few days. And since they started at 2DPO I'm skeptical. I think maybe it's just another weird thing from having an HSG done.


----------



## Laura726

I've been having the dull crams off and on. Fx'd for you!


----------



## Beeptime

Laura726 said:


> I've been having the dull crams off and on. Fx'd for you!

Where are you in your cycle? You are due to test soon right?


----------



## Sour_Skittle

I get AF cramps more severely throughout the month when I end up having a BFP. I have two children.

This month I have very little cramping and unsure if I'm preggo or not, have not tested yet. On 12 DPO.


----------



## Beeptime

Sour_Skittle said:


> I get AF cramps more severely throughout the month when I end up having a BFP. I have two children.
> 
> This month I have very little cramping and unsure if I'm preggo or not, have not tested yet. On 12 DPO.


You're getting close! When Are you testing?? Luckily, people can have different symptoms with each new pregnancy. So that's not necessarily a bad sign.


----------



## krisum

Af due the 10th but still getting those achy cramps so decided to test this am and got a bfp! Still skeptical as I had a mc at 5 weeks in sept so not truly getting my hopes up yet but I think it's def a good sign! Beeptime have you tested yet?


----------



## Laucu

krisum said:


> Af due the 10th but still getting those achy cramps so decided to test this am and got a bfp! Still skeptical as I had a mc at 5 weeks in sept so not truly getting my hopes up yet but I think it's def a good sign! Beeptime have you tested yet?

Congratulations! Sending you sticky vibes xx


----------



## Beeptime

krisum said:


> Af due the 10th but still getting those achy cramps so decided to test this am and got a bfp! Still skeptical as I had a mc at 5 weeks in sept so not truly getting my hopes up yet but I think it's def a good sign! Beeptime have you tested yet?

OMG congrats! So excited for you!!! Sorry for your previous MC. And please don't take offense to this because it is sincerely meant as a good thing... but even if you are skeptical of MC... at least you know that you CAN get PG :happydance: That's huge!!! 2 1/2 years of trying and never a BFP... so who knows if I even can get pg... :nope: Still so excited for you! 

I don't plan on testing any time soon. I'm just waiting for AF. I have no symptoms today. All cramps and pains have went away. Boob pain is gone. I'm in a fine mood. I feel completely normal and not pg :/


----------



## krisum

Thank you so much and def no offence taken. I am very grateful of the fact that I know I can get preggo, here's to this one sticking around. I couldn't imagine the torture of it taking so long. The few months between my mc and now have been bad enough waiting for this bfp. Going to test again on the 11 th if af hasn't shown just to make sure this isn't a cp. these forum are a huge help but can do crazy things to your mind sometimes haha. I never would have dreamed of testing before af was late before reading around here! Too hard not to when you have sticks around ;)


----------



## Mummafrog

All my congratulations to you Krisum! Hope to see you on the other side super soon :happydance:
And all of you other ladies :hugs: Still stalking see! ;)


----------

